

 Node.js Blueprints - tom_jones
http://www.packtpub.com/nodejs-blueprints/book

======
danneu
Last night I discovered Koa
([https://github.com/koajs/koa](https://github.com/koajs/koa)).

    
    
        > Koa is a new web framework designed by the team behind Express, 
        > which aims to be a smaller, more expressive, and more robust 
        > foundation for web applications and APIs. 
    

I decided to try it out by making a simple JSON-serving app that deploys to
Heroku, talks to an AWS Postgres database, and has a simple DB-backed
session/authentication system.

I pushed up my progress to [https://github.com/danneu/koa-
example](https://github.com/danneu/koa-example).

------
daphneokeefe
I was looking for a good book about Node.js to supplement the random web
tutorials I've found. But the only review on Amazon points out that this book
does not cover Express 4. Too bad.

~~~
JoshTheGeek
3 and 4 are similar enough, and the wiki has a porting guide, so it shouldn't
make much of a difference. Besides, 4 is probably too new to have a book,
anyways.

------
regularfry
"Frequently bought together: Node.js Blueprints + Microsoft Hyper-V Cluster
Design"

What? Seriously?

~~~
dspillett
I thought that when I saw it. Maybe there is a large number of people looking
to deploy node.js apps on "local" Windows clusters, though most likely there
is just an error in the recommendations algorithm.

